
Everything on Social Media Is for Sale - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/11/young-artists-and-producers-embrace-micro-monetizing/576682/
======
sonnyblarney
Sad only if you considered these channels to be authentic in the first place.

